# Missing Icons and Smilies Niggle



## Reynard (28 Sep 2019)

Dunno whether it's just down to my elderly laptop - am running the most recent version of Chrome however - but about half of the menu icons for various have been replaced by a blank square.  Hence the need to play "guess the icon" when writing posts, navigating the forum etc.

Smilies coming up in a separate box and having to re-click the (random square) icon each time I want to use smilies is a real niggle. As is the fact that the smilies box covers the text window. The old way where you got them in a bar at the bottom of the text window was, I think, much more intuitive. Appreciate there are now far more smilies (a good thing), but the functionality is awkward.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Sep 2019)

Ok on ancient iPad and Safari.


----------



## Reynard (28 Sep 2019)

Ah, but how ancient is ancient? Do I out-ancient you with my 2007-vintage Sony Vaio running Vista?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Sep 2019)

You do, my iPad is 2012. But suspect your browser is newer, which is the important bit.


----------



## Reynard (28 Sep 2019)

Yeah.

Vista isn't supported for auto updates anymore, but I get notified when a new version of Chrome is available. I updated last week.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Sep 2019)

Count yourself lucky, Win 10 updates everytime I breath in front of the keyboard and have something urgent to do.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (28 Sep 2019)

@Reynard you can change the display font in your preference, I've just changed to Cycle Chat (below the default one), it's a bit narrower.
I'm going to change back though, as I like the not having to wear reading glasses for CC 
Have you tried browsing the forum on your phone?
A vast improvement imo, I used to hate the phone layout, like it now.


----------



## Reynard (28 Sep 2019)

I've been playing around with the font @Pat "5mph" but yet to find one that I don't need a reversed telescope for LOL

Rarely internet on my phone to be honest. I'm usually multi-tasking with writing and other projects on the laptop.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (28 Sep 2019)

@Reynard maybe this can help?


----------



## Reynard (28 Sep 2019)

Pat "5mph" said:


> @Reynard maybe this can help?



It would do, but when Cyclechat is now the right size, everything else isn't.  Oh, the joys of technology, @Pat "5mph" 

I'll just have to get used to this.

Still on the hunt for the missing icons though...


----------



## Shaun (29 Sep 2019)

@Reynard the missing icons may be a caching issue. Some of the old files may still be stored in your browser. Try clearing the cache to see if that makes them re-appear.

As to the size of things, I'll have a go at creating a more compact layout with smaller fonts for those who would prefer it; but you may find that after a few days you get used to the new layout. I've got a lengthy post-upgrade to-do list to get through, so I'll post in site news once I've got the other style done.


----------



## Reynard (29 Sep 2019)

OK, thanks @Shaun 

No worries, appreciate all the hard work to keep this place up and running xxx


----------



## Reynard (29 Sep 2019)

Nope, that didn't work. Cleared cache and reinstalled Chrome and no change either.

The cyclechat logo is missing as well.

It's even worse on my phone - *all* the icons have gone there. As have all the navigation buttons, so on my phone, Cyclechat is essentially useless. I only have a very basic smartphone (Samsung S2) as I do most of my internetting on my laptop.

Am beginning to think there's a bug in the system somewhere.


----------



## Shaun (1 Oct 2019)

@Reynard were you previously using the darker style? If so that may explain it. I've created a temporary new one (still needs a lot of work) - perhaps give it a try and see if that brings back the icons etc.


----------



## Reynard (1 Oct 2019)

I was @Shaun but at some point my preferences seem to have reverted to the default. I can only see two style options in the preferences menu, however - the default and the darker...

Whichever one I choose, I have missing icons, always the same ones in each case. Most of those are in the menu bar of the reply box and in the share bar under the reply box.

Still have issues on my phone as well, namely no navigation capability, as all those buttons are gone. Basically means CC is redundant on my phone, although to be fair, I don't use my phone much for internetting. It's got me thinking as to whether there might not be some kind of backwards compatibility problem, as neither my laptop or my phone are the latest and greatest...


----------



## Shaun (1 Oct 2019)

What is the OS and browser on your laptop?


----------



## Reynard (1 Oct 2019)

MS Vista and Google Chrome (latest version of)... I know, I know...


----------



## Shaun (1 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> MS Vista and Google Chrome (latest version of)... I know, I know...


Thanks. Would you be able to post a screenshot of what the editor/layout looks like for you?


----------



## Reynard (2 Oct 2019)

Yeah, sure, here you go. As you can see, I get the squares where other stuff should be... HTH


----------



## Reynard (2 Oct 2019)

Thanks for changing the smilies @Shaun 

That's a much more intuitive layout, really appreciate it. Love the way you can toggle it as well.


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Oct 2019)

To save starting another similar smilies thread, as @Reynard says, the smilie window covers most of the text box (Android phone) and it can be difficult to see enough of it to actually continue berfore submitting the post!






Great work with the update though, thanks @Shaun


----------



## Shaun (7 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> Yeah, sure, here you go. As you can see, I get the squares where other stuff should be... HTH
> 
> View attachment 487473


That looks like a Font-Awesome issue. I've re-uploaded the font files and cleared the CF cache. Can you please try clearing your browser cache and seeing if the icons all load now? Thanks.


----------



## Shaun (7 Oct 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> To save starting another similar smilies thread, as @Reynard says, the smilie window covers most of the text box (Android phone) and it can be difficult to see enough of it to actually continue berfore submitting the post!


I'll make a note and see if I can restrict the height of the box when in mobile view!


----------



## Reynard (7 Oct 2019)

Shaun said:


> That looks like a Font-Awesome issue. I've re-uploaded the font files and cleared the CF cache. Can you please try clearing your browser cache and seeing if the icons all load now? Thanks.



Cheers @Shaun 

How far back should I clear? Just a week or so, or the whole shebang?


----------



## Shaun (7 Oct 2019)

The whole shebang if you don't mind. Also, if that doesn't sort it - can you please turn your device off and back on again - to restart the application afresh. Thanks.


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Oct 2019)

Shaun said:


> I'll make a note and see if I can restrict the height of the box when in mobile view!


Thank you, and thanks for all the work you've been doing on here.


----------



## Reynard (8 Oct 2019)

Shaun said:


> The whole shebang if you don't mind. Also, if that doesn't sort it - can you please turn your device off and back on again - to restart the application afresh. Thanks.



Done all of that (cleared cache and rebooted the laptop) and it's changed nothing, unfortunately.

Really appreciate the hard work tho @Shaun


----------



## Shaun (18 Oct 2019)

@PeteXXX are you still seeing the overly large smiley window? If so, what model phone are you using and what browser?

Thanks, Shaun


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Oct 2019)

All seems good now, thanks. Brave browser on Xperia XA2




On normal tap on Smilie button.



When I tap on the blue down arrow. 

Thanks, Shaun 👍🏼

It's also handy that I can use the phone smilies as well!


----------



## Shaun (20 Oct 2019)

@Reynard are you still having problems with missing editor icons?


----------



## Reynard (22 Oct 2019)

Shaun said:


> @Reynard are you still having problems with missing editor icons?



Soz, been intermittent for a few days and only just seen this.

Yes, no improvement @Shaun - still all the same ones missing, I'm afraid. If I mouse over the squares, I get the text box with the description, but I can't see what they are unless I do that. Not ideal but it's liveable with.

CC is also still useless on my phone. I don't have any navigation capability whatsoever.

Suspect it's my elderly tech that might be contributing to the issues.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Nov 2019)

I had a similar issue for the last few days. The text box had a beige background, same as the post header, and none of the text editing icons or smilies were available to use - all greyed out.

I logged out, cleared my cache and history, switched off the phone, switched on again and after logging in everything was back to normal. 

I'm using a Moto G6, about 18 months old.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Nov 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I had a similar issue for the last few days. The text box had a beige background, same as the post header, and none of the text editing icons or smilies were available to use - all greyed out.
> 
> I logged out, cleared my cache and history, switched off the phone, switched on again and after logging in everything was back to normal.
> 
> I'm using a Moto G6, about 18 months old.



I've just had to repeat the above process, successfully. I wondered if there is an ongoing issue?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (18 Nov 2019)

I'll put this to the attention of @Shaun.
Edit:
Fwiw, I'm using a Moto G4, the site is displaying perfectly on mine.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Nov 2019)

Pat "5mph" said:


> I'll put this to the attention of @Shaun.
> Edit:
> Fwiw, I'm using a Moto G4, the site is displaying perfectly on mine.



Just to mention this is the fourth ocassion I have had to log out, clear history and cache in order to get the "functions" bar to work. Bold, underline, italic etc. As mentioned before all become greyed out and unavailable, emojis disappear and the post box - the one I'm typing in now - turns beige.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (28 Nov 2019)

Shaun had not been on line recently, but I'll link this to the upgrade thread he is keeping in the mods area.
Sorry about these issues you're having with the new layout


----------



## PaulSB (28 Nov 2019)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Shaun had not been on line recently, but I'll link this to the upgrade thread he is keeping in the mods area.
> Sorry about these issues you're having with the new layout



I'm not unhappy Pat, I mention it it so Shaun is aware. If nothing is said, nothing happens. 🙂

Thanks for keeping an eye on this thread.


----------



## Shaun (4 Dec 2019)

@Reynard and @PaulSB could I ask a really big favour. Could you download a browser that you haven't used before on your device and login to CC and let me know if it looks the same / has the same problems?

Opera - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.opera.browser
Chrome - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.android.chrome
Firefox - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.mozilla.firefox
Vivaldi - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.vivaldi.browser
MS Edge - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.microsoft.emmx

Thanks


----------



## PaulSB (5 Dec 2019)

@Shaun I've loaded Opera and will use it for a while. Everything looks the same. The issue is random for me and fixed by clearing history, shut down and restart.

I'm using a Moto G6 running Android 9. Version PPPS29. 55-35-12.5.

If/when it reocurrs I'll post in here.


----------



## Reynard (5 Dec 2019)

Clearing history does nothing for me. Mind, as I said, I suspect it's down to my old laptop and OS.

I've figured out which blank box does what, so it works for me.

Still can't navigate CC on my phone, but don't tend to use that for much internetting. The joys of using older tech...


----------



## PaulSB (6 Dec 2019)

The issue has just reoccurred in Chrome - the message box was beige and none of the formatting tools and smilies etc. available. All were greyed out.

I checked in Opera and everything was as normal. Cleared Chrome and that is now back to normal.

@Shaun @Pat "5mph" 

Thanks


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Dec 2019)

I’m not sure if this is the problem your talking about. But in the message box if the round cog thing is orange the box becomes beige and icons fade, if you click on the cog the icons become useable and the message box is white.











Does that make sense?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (6 Dec 2019)

@CarlP indeed!
I had not noticed.
I use the cog setting sometimes because it shows hidden links and stuff, coding if you like.
I use it when checking out hidden messages by presumed spammers.
Well spotted!


----------



## PaulSB (7 Dec 2019)

@CarlP - that's it. Problem solved. Thank you.

I must have been accidentally touching the cog and so creating what I thought was a glitch.


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Dec 2019)

PaulSB said:


> @CarlP - that's it. Problem solved. Thank you.
> 
> I must have been accidentally touching the cog and so creating what I thought was a glitch.




you’re welcome.

That’s what happened to me, I discovered it by accident.


----------

